# Portable DAC for iPOD?



## NE14MUS1C

I'm interested in a high quality portable DAC (Digital to Analog Converter) for my iPod. I'm currently using a FiiO e12 Mont Blanc, so I don't need an amp/DAC combination.
   
  Will a DAC enhance the sound quality over what I'm currently using? If yes, any recommendations on which brand is best? 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## LFC_SL

http://www.head-fi.org/t/678765/ipods-and-external-dacs
   
  You want that thread. "Best" depends on (a) personal perception (b) system synergy and (c) budget and consideration of price / value ratio to the individual
   
  You may wish to arrange a local retailer demo depending on your location


----------



## sad cricket

I think you can increase the SQ by going with another DAC.  Most if not all ipods use the highly acclaimed Wolfson DAC. I don't know which generation iPod you own, however, last week I was researching which generation iPod has the best sound quality.  It seems the 5th gen. iPod won the hearts of many as producing the best SQ of all iPods.  I own a 5th gen. and I can say the Fiios E07 has increased the SQ noticeably. Even though the E07 uses a Wolfson DAC,  I am hearing puncher bass, mids brought forward and a greater sound stage on my M50s.  Wolfson makes many DACs with various outputs for the consumer market.


----------



## Mooses9

cypher labs algorhythm solo original -r or -db


----------



## carterxl

I also thought about adding a DAC in the chain, but since I used the Meier Audio Quickstep I am happy without a DAC. Used at home with a Sennheiser HD 700 and a Sennheiser IE 80 outside.


----------

